# Two cherries chisels reviews?



## acol (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm looking for a good set of chisels and have come across the two cherries brand at a good price about €130 for set of 6 delivered. Has anybody had experience with these chisels?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I have just a couple of the Two Cherries bevel edge chisels and really like them. They take and hold an edge very well, are well balanced and have stood up well to both paring and mallet work. My only minor complaint is that the handle shape just doesn't feel that comfortable, but that is a personal preference and the performance of the chisels easily overcomes that small issue.

I've used them for everything from chopping dovetails and shallow mortises to delicate paring tasks and could not be happier.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

I have had a set for about 10 years. They work very well and hold an edge well. I would give them high marks. As far as the handel shape, I have gotten use to them. I now find that the new Stanleys I have feel odd to me. I use them for much of the same tasks that JayT uses them for. Dont know what pound conversion is, but I paid about $170 (set of 6) for them 10 years ago


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

$159.95 at toolsforworkingwood.

That's 116.49 Euros today.

I'm looking at them myself so I'll be watching the reviews.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I've saved this topic as I to am considering buying a set of these. I've got the old Marples blue handle chisel. After spending hours getting them really nice and sharp I was quite put off as they became quite ragged in what I thought was a very brief and minor job.

I'm looking forward to other LJ's view of the The Cherrys chisel . My german heritage leans towards them but my brit namesake leans else where. What to do?


----------



## acol (Feb 17, 2014)

I've read a few reviews and most say there pretty good but to avoid the polished sets to to the amount of flattening involved. I personally saw a polished set and they did seem very rounded.
Another solution is to spend a bit more for the chisels used most often and go for a few Japanese or Veritas?

In reply to BurlyBobs dilemma, ("My German heritage leans towards them but my brit namesake leans else where. What to do?") a smart man had some advice to give on such matters.

Nationalism is an infantile disease. It is the measles of mankind.
Albert Einstein


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

acol, my two are polished and I didn't have any issues with flattening. That said, the unpolished are a little cheaper and probably a better value. The only reason I have polished is that the store I work for carries them so ….. employee discount!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

There is a LJ review on thise. They are good

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2085


----------



## jpb4wood (Feb 23, 2014)

I have been doing classical wood carving for twentyfive years and have been using Two Cherries chisels that long with no complaints,they hold an edge very well,i like the shape & size of their handles,i own other types of craving chisels with the round handles and don't like the feel.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

I've had my assortment of Two Cherry Chisels since 1999, and they are my go to chisels for precision work. They hold a great edge and have never disappointed. I have a number of other brands, but I don't think you'll ever regret the choice of Two Cherry chisels. The best accessory is a strop to polish/sharpen front and back before and after each use-mine is just some 3/16" thick horse hide on a board (slick on one side and rough out on the other).


----------

